# Atherton Tablelands



## bundy_zigg (Oct 20, 2008)

We decided to take a weekend trip up to the Atherton Tablelands to do a spot of herping and bird watching. Our first stop of our trip was just west of Innisfail at a new canopy boardwalk called Mamu. Unfortunately for us it was raining so we only did a quick walk through - it is stunning. While there we manage to see a beautiful python about 5m below us who had just recently had a LARGE feed, the rain how ever got heavier so we headed back to the car.

We chose to stay at The Canopy Tree Houses in Tarzali - which I highly recommend.
We got to see some wonderful birds who will happily take food from you and the possums come in at night to be fed on your balcony.

Anyway here are some pictures of our trip
Nat

The first one is a view from the first platform
then a view of down the walk way - gives you an idea of how high it is.
then the lovely python - I'm not too sure what it is but i think a scrubby?
and another boardwalk pic
and the first platform - which I must say is some what scary!!


----------



## No-two (Oct 20, 2008)

Definatley a scrubby.


----------



## moloch05 (Oct 20, 2008)

The place looks beautiful, Nat. We did not stop there but continued further up the road and then went on a circuit walk by a couple of waterfalls. Palmerston Gorge is really a spectacular place.

The python looks contended. 

What were the interesting birds that you encountered?

Regards,
David


----------



## Fiona74 (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow it was a big feed. Based on whats in that area what do you think he ate? bird? possum?


----------



## mrmikk (Oct 20, 2008)

Nat, you always make me jealous when you post FNQ photos lol Damn it is beautiful up there. Great photos too!


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 20, 2008)

Great pictures,i hope you enjoy yourself,but not too much..


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice pics, looks like a happy little scrubby!


----------



## mckellar007 (Oct 20, 2008)

looks like hes eaten a basketball!! looking very content with himself!!


----------



## bundy_zigg (Oct 20, 2008)

*the beautiful Macleay's Honeyeater - these guys are super cute, I even had one come in the house and bust open the bread - not to mention the times he tried to pinch some of my sandwich.

*the magnificent King Parrots who came in the morning - and will hop on your hand to take food. These birds are just beautiful

*this little fella was found in amongst the fire wood at the house - what a little cutie he is

*and one of the cheeky possum

We also saw a male and female Victoria's Riflebird - but they came every time I didn't have the camera!!!!!! - what magnificent ANDI MEAN MAGIFICENT birds


----------



## bundy_zigg (Oct 20, 2008)

The funny Spotted Cat Bird haha - they are a laugh and a half, they have the funniest call. he flew off with a chunk of paw paw that size - very funny to watch. I love these birds.

The beautiful Emerald Doves were there every day pigging out on what ever was there.

Inside the tree house from the loft where there are two single beds and then down stairs there is a king bed. Its like being in a jungle but with 5 star luxury hahaha

The beautiful Wompoo fruit Dove - what a thrill it was to see this guy and all while sitting on our deck what a great place!!


----------



## bundy_zigg (Oct 20, 2008)

they also have a resident cassowary - who is off with his chicks at the moment, platypus, echidna and heaps more - just don't go when its raining hahah although its nice to snuggle by the fire.


----------



## Brigsy (Oct 20, 2008)

I love it up there.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Oct 21, 2008)

just to show you how little this fella was.



And another shot of inside the tree house


----------



## borntobnude (Oct 21, 2008)

more great fnq pics ,makes me sad that our next trip north isnt until xmas next year. the board walk looks good when we were there last it was just a great veiw down to the river cheers rodney


----------



## bundy_zigg (Oct 21, 2008)

borntobnude said:


> more great fnq pics ,makes me sad that our next trip north isnt until xmas next year. the board walk looks good when we were there last it was just a great veiw down to the river cheers rodney


It is a magnificen part of the world - we are lucky that we live 3 hours from it so we tend to see a bit of it.

Thanks to all the replys


----------



## moloch05 (Oct 21, 2008)

Wompoos and Catbirds both have such intereting voices. They really add to the aesthetics of those northern forests. The MacCleay's was very nice. 

Regards,
David


----------



## bundy_zigg (Oct 21, 2008)

moloch05 said:


> Wompoos and Catbirds both have such intereting voices. They really add to the aesthetics of those northern forests. The MacCleay's was very nice.
> 
> Regards,
> David


 
The macleay's honey eaters are everywhere we had about 5 at one stage eating banana off the balcony and out of our hands. I loved the spotted catbirds they are just the funniest things I have ever seen wish I could have a pet one hahaha


----------



## krusty (Nov 16, 2008)

they are all great pics but i must say i like the scrubby with a full belly the best.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Nov 16, 2008)

yeah he was one fat snake - dont think he would have needed to eat for a while. 
He was in a bad spot though as anyone who didont like snakes and spotted him could have easily thrown a heavy object at him.


----------

